# Goat Show in Kennewick, WA!



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

The 8th annual Wine Country Classic Dairy Goat Show & Youth Showmanship Specialty will be held on June 11, 2016 at the Benton County Fairgrounds in Kennewick, WA.

FEATURING!​
3 Ring ADGA Nigerian Dwarf Goat Show
Jr. & Sr. Doe and Jr. & Sr. Buck Show

3 Ring MDGA/TMGR dual sanctioned Miniature Dairy Goat Show
Jr. & Sr. Doe and Jr. & Sr. Buck Show
All Breed Youth Showmanship Specialty

Website: http://winecountrygoatclub.wix.com/wcgc#!annual-show/cee5
​Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wine-Country-Classic-783945784987681/​


----------

